# New Year's Resolutions?



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Any New Year's resolutions? I've got a couple.

#1 Finally catch a red over 50".

#2 Catch a tarpon, from the surf.

#3 Go back to weightlifting.

#4 Start flyfishing the saltwater.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Work less...Fish more.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I like Fatbacks . That works for me .


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Koz....yea you know...Got to sruggle for that legal tender....but my mind is on fishing. Maybe one day.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

1. Get to the beach fishing more

2. Go to bed earlier and get up earlier

3. Get in better shape

Of course number 1 is most important


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

yeah whatever ... and HNY P&S SC


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

1. Catch more 30"+ fish than 03

2. Catch a bigger fish than my prvious best 36" Cobia

3. Have more fun!

Wow 3 accomplished in one day!


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

*AHEM....*

isn't that a NORTH Carolina fish? caught on a south carolina resolution, something funny is going on here.....



good catch CDog!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: AHEM....*



JerryB said:


> *isn't that a NORTH Carolina fish? caught on a south carolina resolution, something funny is going on here.....
> 
> 
> 
> good catch CDog!! *


OK i get th point. Can ya tell I'm proud of my fish though?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yea Cdog...We all saw the pics of your fish......again very nice fish....."Your bout' as proud as a peacock with two tails....uh?

If'in they was my fish I'd do the same. Yep' Cdogs the man.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)




----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

> Can ya tell I'm proud of my fish though?



yep i can tell, 

can you tell i'm jealous??


----------

